# Axminster super precision chuck



## knappers (13 Sep 2011)

Has disappeared...
No sign of it on Axy's website, just on Google's cache.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...super-precision-woodturning-chuck-prod809379/

Si.


----------



## spasm (13 Sep 2011)

hi Nappers

strange as I just bought one a month p so back.

spasm


----------



## nev (13 Sep 2011)

knappers":3vo5gpni said:


> Has disappeared...
> No sign of it on Axy's website, just on Google's cache.
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...super-precision-woodturning-chuck-prod809379/
> ...



were you looking to buy one? if so check out Melinda's patriot for sale....
for-sale-robery-sorby-patriot-chuck-t54035.html
i 'd buy it myself but funds (and missus  ) dont permit.


----------



## knappers (13 Sep 2011)

I had talked with her about the Patriot, but there was some initial confusion over the thread size, then my funds got diverted elsewhere...
Just wondered if anybody knew what was going on with the SPC?

Si.


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2011)

Does look as though they may have dropped it, I had noticed that there appeared to have been a cost reduction approach to it's production in recent years, the chuck in the package deals appeared different to the individually available item, on the shelves at one time.

Looks like they might be after bulk sales with the lower cost K10 pattern.
Although I have the 125mm version body and am happy with it for the tasks I use it for I would not class it in the same league of fit and ease of use of the old Precision Chuck that is my first option and at the time of acquiring was an order of magnitude better experience than the older pattern Nova I had before.


----------



## philb88 (14 Sep 2011)

Glad I bought one two months ago if thats the case!!


----------



## spasm (14 Sep 2011)

just hope they keep suppilying the back plates.

Spasm


----------



## CHJ (14 Sep 2011)

spasm":1r1hqqxw said:


> just hope they keep suppilying the back plates.
> 
> Spasm


I'm in the other camp of having a spare back plate for my machine and needing another body to go with it.
Not essential but it would have been one of those 'nice to have' purchases.


----------



## Blister (14 Sep 2011)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

Hope they have not dropped it 

Best chuck they make 

Fortunately I have 6 and lots of jaws 

I have sent a email asking whats happened to it , will post up the reply


----------



## spasm (14 Sep 2011)

Look forward to see what they reply. i'm very happy with mine grabbed hold of a logg and didn't let it slip .

spasm


----------



## Blister (14 Sep 2011)

Just spoken to Richard 

He will be along soon with the Update :mrgreen: 

PS , He also said most Axmintser staff are avid readers of our forum and he thinks UKW is the best one on the net :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Result for everyone involved =D>


----------



## spasm (14 Sep 2011)

=D>


----------



## knappers (14 Sep 2011)

I hope they don't come out with a new improved version, or reduce the price, as I have now just bought a used one off EBay...

Si.


----------



## [email protected] (14 Sep 2011)

Good afternoon everyone, 

Blister contacted me this afternoon regarding the Super Precision Chuck, so I thought I would reply here to let everybody know what is happening. 

I am sorry to say that the Super Precision Chuck has been discontinued and we now have no stock left although production of the backplate will continue. As you may have noticed Axminster are starting to manufacture more items in the UK instead of importing. The next item we want to bring back to the UK is the Super Precision Chuck. We are hoping that the new version of the chuck will be launched in the first quarter of 2012. 

Our stocks of the Super Precision Chuck didn't last as long as we had hoped as sales have been very strong during the last few months.

As soon as I receive any details I will be sure to let you all know, in the mean time please take a look at the brand new accessory mounting jaw we will soon be stocking.



















Regards,

Richard


----------



## CHJ (14 Sep 2011)

Glad to here that you intend to bring the production back to the UK, if the quality of fit and performance matches those produced in the early days of the inset APTC logo then they will still be the one for all others to match in my book.

Mine is still going strong after some 15 yrs. and some 6 yrs in use by me.


----------



## jpt (14 Sep 2011)

Good news on the chuck and the marking on the carriers like that is excellent and will save me having to do it in future, I dont suppose they are coming down in price as well. :-D 

john


----------



## spasm (14 Sep 2011)

I thought they were produced in the uk.

spasm


----------



## CHJ (15 Sep 2011)

spasm":839tio1m said:


> I thought they were produced in the uk.
> 
> spasm



The originals were, I think that production moved elsewhere when the package deal sets appeared in cases, at least that was my impression because there was a visible difference for a while between physical finish (as well as pricing) between the 'individuals' on the shelves and 'packaged' items.

I suspect like many other companies Axminster are finding that there are considerable costs involved in maintaining 'overseas' quality and in the current climate and echange rates it's just as economical long term to get the job done right in the UK.


----------



## knappers (15 Sep 2011)

As the chuck I have bought has no backplate, can anybody tell me what size cap heads (I presume) come with the chuck?

Thanks

Simon.


----------



## CHJ (15 Sep 2011)

knappers":hs10zmt8 said:


> As the chuck I have bought has no backplate, can anybody tell me what size cap heads (I presume) come with the chuck?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Simon.


Mine, bearing in mind it's an older model, has 8mm X 25Lmm UNC (1.25mm pitch threads) Cap Screws, Spec. LF 8R ? (not to clear)


----------



## knappers (15 Sep 2011)

Thanks Chas. Got a big bin of those at work  

Si.


----------



## [email protected] (16 Sep 2011)

The original SP Chuck was actually made in Poland, along with the Axminster Accessory Mounting Jaws.

Richard.


----------



## CHJ (16 Sep 2011)

[email protected]":1jqvkql3 said:


> The original SP Chuck was actually made in Poland, along with the Axminster Accessory Mounting Jaws.
> 
> Richard.



Then all I can say is the quality control guys both ends worked well, should not have been surprised as several of my engineering chucks come from similar roots.

Just been up the shed, and as they say the camera doesn't lie, far better at reading the small print than these old eyes.


----------



## Blister (16 Sep 2011)

Do they also make bed pans in Po land :mrgreen:


----------



## [email protected] (16 Aug 2012)

Good afternoon all,

Sorry to drag this thread back out after all this time but i thought you would all be interested to see this >>>

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ev ... evolution/

Regards,

Richard


----------



## CHJ (16 Aug 2012)

Yes had seen it Richard, good news on the better quality chuck front.

Bad news for me personally, firstly you currently don't offer a 1-1/2" 6 TPI version and secondly it would appear that the new body design is not compatible with the old style backplates so no chance of fitting a new body to my spare 'old style' backplates that fit my spindles.

Certainly would be interested to know if removal of the indexing/retaining back plate would allow fixing of new body to old backplates (machining old backplates for correct location, drilling a tapping body etc. for fixings is not a problem for me)


EDIT: Answered my own question by the looks of it, the exploded view would appear to have too little metal left in the shell for an engineering chuck type fixing as per the old style units, could possibly pick up the peripheral fixing points I suppose.


----------



## henton49er (16 Aug 2012)

CHJ":s3b7sjqi said:


> you currently don't offer a 1-1/2" 6 TPI version



Chas,

They do when I look at the web page; last one on the list.


----------



## CHJ (16 Aug 2012)

henton49er":2c4g2pfr said:


> CHJ":2c4g2pfr said:
> 
> 
> > you currently don't offer a 1-1/2" 6 TPI version
> ...


Apologies indeed they do, they have snook that R/L option in since I first saw them a few days ago.

Must raid the piggy bank, but for a bit more than I'd hoped as my backplates are now redundant.


----------



## chipmunk (16 Aug 2012)

It's a very welcome return IMHO and has some real innovative features.

Like Chas though I can't help being a bit disappointed that the ISO backplate compatibility went out with the bathwater. 

I can appreciate that the new chuck grips closer to the headstock which is good but at the cost of some of the flexibility and portability.

Jon


----------



## Spindle (16 Aug 2012)

Hi

Those longer jaws may end up spending a lot of time outside the circumfrence of the chuck body - watch your knuckles / tool rests etc. :wink: 

Regards Mick


----------



## CHJ (16 Aug 2012)

Spindle":y9w7v6ry said:


> Hi
> 
> Those longer jaws may end up spending a lot of time outside the circumfrence of the chuck body - watch your knuckles / tool rests etc. :wink:
> 
> Regards Mick



Yes been pondering that aspect, not bothered about the protruding jaw carriers themselves, I'm used to metal lathe chucks which often have this 'feature', but more what function the longer carrier has, thought at first it was to get a greater travel to improve the flexibility of Cole jaws etc. (the 125mm chuck is the best animal for this) but if the images are to be believed then the scroll 'teeth' are the same count and biased to the centre of the carrier just as on the shorter ones, thus as far as I can see they can only supply a very small amount of extra lateral stability when fully closed and a marginally better/stiffer 'back' support for larger diameter accessory jaws.

Maybe it's just a cosmetic design feature so that the larger diameter accessory jaws/carrier interface looks better proportioned.


----------



## Mark Hancock (17 Aug 2012)

henton49er":1k0l8tih said:


> CHJ":1k0l8tih said:
> 
> 
> > you currently don't offer a 1-1/2" 6 TPI version
> ...



I think you are both right  When I first saw the new chuck via facebook a few days ago it didn't appear to offer a 1-1/2" x 6 version. Maybe there was a re-think or it was an ommission. Either way it great to see it there.


----------



## CHJ (17 Aug 2012)

It does not appear as an option in the current raft of adverts in such as the wood turning mag either Mark.

As much as I am glad that what is hopefully a better quality product is finally making it to the market place again, a rush to pre-promote a product that is not yet on the regular shelves in quantity does cause a negative impression some times.


----------



## spasm (17 Aug 2012)

Also why is there not a T38w x 3.5 for the woodfast lathe? axi used to cut that thread before!
spasm


----------



## CHJ (17 Aug 2012)

spasm":wnmj9rg9 said:


> Also why is there not a T38w x 3.5 for the woodfast lathe? axi used to cut that thread before!
> spasm



Maybe the T38 version is configured to accommodate the shorter thread length of the woodfast, or are the register collar details different enough to prevent location.


----------



## spasm (19 Aug 2012)

Hopefully axi might be able to answer that one, as my knowledge is limmited.

spasm


----------



## boysie39 (20 Aug 2012)

Just goes to show how one can get caught up in the excitement of something . I was just about to send off an order for the new chuck when I realized that Idont have a lathe anymore .


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2012)

Just coming round to getting another chuck body and weighing up the choice between the Axi. Evolution which I would like to go for, maintaining consistency of standards and a Versachuck Body which can be fitted to my existing ISO back plates.

Suddenly realised that there is a no brainer reason for me not to go for the new Axi chuck. There is no way I can fit a locking screw to its mounting as far as I can see, something I consider essential as I regularly use the machine in reverse mode.

Then again there are advantages to forgetting my spare ISO backplate and getting another Axi Goliath 125mm, not such finesse as the precision versions but should be fine for my main use of reverse mounting with wooden ply jaws.

Time to get the plastic out and stop prevaricating me thinks. Perhaps a query to Axi. to confirm my reservations re: the evolution just in case.


----------



## jpt (10 Sep 2012)

According to Axminster there is a way of locking it for reverse turning they say

"Achieved with unique yet simple facial locking screws which can be dedicated to the lathe to ensure that the lathe spindle register is not damaged in any way."

Not sure how it works though, taken from http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ev ... c=toptools


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2012)

That's an interesting pick up *John*, be interesting to see if it's an easy access method to enable quick chuck changes.

Just had this response from Richard at Axi. so I'm not the only one to have missed that Para.


> I am waiting for an answer from our Engineers to see if there is any way around this issue.


Hope you do not have to remove the jaws completely to access the locking screw, may be a show stopper for those folks who like to leave an item mounted on the chuck whilst they tackle other jobs.



On a slight aside, whilst looking up Axi. contact details I noticed Richards (Axi.) signature link to the Skills centre Blog.
whilst the main aim is to promote the facility it seems there might be an interesting aside, designed no doubt to keep your attention :lol: in the form of project 'how too's' don't know if they are to be a regular feature. Anyone for making a simple *A* frame engine?


----------



## Mark Hancock (10 Sep 2012)

CHJ":2y9c27jq said:


> That's an interesting pick up *John*, be interesting to see if it's an easy access method to enable quick chuck changes.
> 
> Just had this response from Richard at Axi. so I'm not the only one to have missed that Para.
> 
> ...



From what I've seen of the chuck you won't have to remove the jaws completely to access the locking screws (there are 2 of them). They lock onto the spindle register as oposed to the spindle thread and I believe are only intended for sanding or light cutting when the lathe is in reverse rotation rather than heavy cutting.


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2012)

Mark Hancock":1jqthzzv said:


> .....From what I've seen of the chuck you won't have to remove the jaws completely to access the locking screws (there are 2 of them). They lock onto the spindle register as oposed to the spindle thread and I believe are only intended for sanding or light cutting when the lathe is in reverse rotation rather than heavy cutting.



Thanks for the info. Mark, guess it will all sort itself out given a bit of time for user feedback.

On the "locking on thread" point ALL the chucks I have, both wood and metal lathe, the locking screws are situated so that they engage in a spindle detent located within the clear spindle area between thread and locating collar which is there to aid the screw cutting of the thread and of course serves the purpose of avoiding damage to the threads.


----------



## Mark Hancock (13 Sep 2012)

Chas

There has been a chicken and egg situation for a number of years now regarding the locking of chucks on lathes. The lathe manufacturers won't put the locking groove on the spindle because there aren't the chucks available to lock onto the spindle; the chuck manufacturers won't put the locking screw on the chucks because there isn't the locking groove on the lathe spindle. There are a number of exceptions to this I know eg Oneway chucks have locking screws and a number of lathes have the locking groove. Axminster's new approach appears to break this stand off without as you say damaging the spindle thread.


----------

